# Chillicoth, OH *RILEY* Male b/t



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Riley 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Male Dog 
Ross County Humane Society, Chillicothe, OH 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12159387


Riley is a purebred German Shepherd. He is tan with a black muzzle and is 1-2 years old. He came into the shelter with his litter mate "Sterling". They are both wonderful dogs. 

<span style="color: #FF0000">Chillicothe, OH 
740-775-6808 </span>


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think the other thread was locked being a duplicate, but it is not..There are 2 sheps in there in need of help- different names-


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

That's why I listed them seperately, even though photo is the same for both. Thought it was better to give them each their own thread.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great job, Ellie! I agree.


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump...they are both still listed


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Back to the top boys!


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

trying to keep these guys on the board.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bumping again


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Riley (b/t) has been adopted. Sterling is still available.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

here's the petfinder link for Sterling (the black)


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12159392


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

Here is the link to *Sterling's* thread: 
*Chillicothe, OH *STERLING* male bgsd*
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post831361

It was locked (Nov 16th) because it was thought to be a duplicate to this post (for *Riley* Male b/t).
Mods, can the post for *Sterling* be unlocked or is it easier to start new?


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Sterling is no longer listed on petfinder.


----------

